# 10 gauge shotgun



## Wingmaster55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Best 10 ga. for the money the remington looks good but was wondering if any other companies made a 10ga?


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Get the Browning BPS pump shotgun. They are the best one on the market and they are a much better deal. You can get a used one for as low as 299. They are the best and i never leave the house without mine. If your looking for an auto get the Gold 10 lightweight.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Couldn't agree more original goosebuster I love my BPS 10 ga. it was the best investment I ever made. BPS' are durable, tough, reliable guns, and affordable


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

there are no bad 10 gauges. they are all built heavy. i have a zabala 10 sxs that is pretty stout. its not as good a shooter as the bps outta the box, but ive shot one that has had the forcing cones done, barrels ported, and the chokes reamed and polished to .770 and .760. WOW!!! that is the very best u can get in a steel shooting 10. choice of chokes and loads at the flick of a wrist. and u cant hurt a break. no jams, no problems with reloaded ammo (which u will probably use at some point with a 10) 
if u like the pump, get the bps, if u like the semi auto, look at a mag-10.

but thats only if u like doubles  i do


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Why a 10 gauge???

Have u thought about 12 gauge with 3 1/2 in. shells???

Go pick up a 10 gauge at a gun store and walk around with it.....it's heavy..... Try being in the field with one all day. Or practice shooting from a layout blind or pit with it.*


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Interesting that this comes up today I was out looking for a new 10. I currently have a gold 10 I like the way it shoots and never has really had any problems with as long as its kept clean I know the bps is a good gun but how about you sp 10 guys any problems? As far as laying in the field or shooting out of the blind with one I just make sure I have a bowl of wheaties in the morning. :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

usmarine0352 said:


> *Why a 10 gauge???
> 
> Have u thought about 12 gauge with 3 1/2 in. shells???
> 
> Go pick up a 10 gauge at a gun store and walk around with it.....it's heavy..... Try being in the field with one all day. Or practice shooting from a layout blind or pit with it.*


 I couldn't agree more. NO one needs a 10 gauge, way too heavy and no more killing power than a 12 ga with 3 1/2 inch shells. Plus the 12's weigh ALOT less.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

honkbuster3 said:


> usmarine0352 said:
> 
> 
> > *Why a 10 gauge???
> ...


quit with the 12 gauge lies and BS!!!!!

a bps gold light 10 weighs 1 1/2 lbs more than the 12ga 3 1/2. how is that a diference? the reason they are heavier, is because they are built for the abuse. no aluminum or plastic in em like the 12's. all steel.

if he wants a 10 gauge, why are u forcing ur opinion on him? are u a LIBERAL? a 12 DOES NOT have the power the 10 does. period. just like the 20 does not have the power the 12 does.

have u actually shot one of those "light" 12 3 1/2's? do u know how much kick they have? i will never shoot one again now that i have my 10.

i suggest u try a 10 before u tear into it.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Pennsy, your out of line they were voicing their opinions. Just like you are voicing yours. I own three tens BPS, Browning light gold, and a Ithica auto.. The fact is 95% of the time the Benelli SBE2 is the one that comes out to party. I kill just as well with that as I ever did with any of my 10ga's. And a pound and a half is a lot to me as I like to be mobile and a pound and a half is a lot and some 10's are more then a pound and a half.. The patterns out of the new 3 1/5 are better do to better barrels, better ammo, and more educated hunters that find the best load that their guns like to eat.. Just calm down and dont be a drama queen.. See it feels good to call names doenst it? Voice your opinion and let it go!!!
Bandhunter


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i certainly wasnt being a drama queen. look back in the forum. every time someone asks about a 10 gauge, half of the responses are from 12 ga owners preaching that their 12 is better (or at least as good) than a 10 gauge. then they go into made up reasons why. its getting old. it was posted that "NO one needs a 10 gauge. WAY too heavy and no better than the 12". now maybe he doenst need a 10 because he is a perfect shot and never misses because all his shots are under 30 yards. maybe it IS to heavy for him....who knows, maybe this guy is 5'2" and 120lbs... then yes its too heavy. but the 10 is better than the 12. it handles all sizes of shot (especially steel) more effeciently than the 12, and at all ranges (especially past 40 yards.) this is simple physics. if not then why is the barrel of the 12 ga 835 bored to 10 ga spec? seems a waste since " its no better than the 12". there is a reason that alot of professional guides carry a 10.

i was outta line with the liberal comment tho..... no one deserves that accusation. 8)

i posted facts. the 12 is no 10 just as the 20 is no 12. saying that it is isnt helping anyone. if a person wants a 10 they want a 10 for a reason. no need to endlessly bash the 10's for no reason.

the big 12 is good, and it really shines in the turkey woods. but when i comes to big waterfowl, the 10 is tops... especially in the hands of a good shooter.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Couldn't agree with you anymore pennsyltucky I guess the 10 ga is just not for some people and if they don't like them that's their choice, but that won't stop me from shooting mine.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have 2 10s. The old Ithaca Mag 10 in that funky grey black camo pattern and a Rem SP10. I carry them all day long with no sling. They weight of the gun as never bothered me.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

goosebusters2 said:


> the 10 ga is just not for some people and if they don't like them that's their choice, but that won't stop me from shooting mine.


guess i coulda just wrote that....... well said. i sure do love my 10 

and pork chop, which do u like better, the mag10 or the sp10?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

When people are intimidated by something, it's automatically bad, or not as good as the thing that they are comfortable with. I like my SP-10. A 12 gauge that will shoot 3.5" is generally more versatile, but when you're shooting big geese, the 12 gauge performance doesn't measure up to the ten. It can be argued until the cows come home, but that won't change the facts. Burl


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

it is all really personal opinion; I LOVE MY TEN: Others love their twelve. if you like one thing it is hard to change to something new


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

pennsyltucky said:


> and pork chop, which do u like better, the mag10 or the sp10?


They are "basically" the same gun. Also they both were sent to Briley and had the same modifications but the SP10 wins my heart hands down. After 14 years of hard use she broke on me opening day of the early season on the first volley.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

pennsyltucky said:


> honkbuster3 said:
> 
> 
> > usmarine0352 said:
> ...


*No one was forcing opionions on anyone else.... just people stating theirs.

Yes, I am 5'3 and weigh 110lbs on a good day. So weight does matter, especially if your moving around a lot or walking, or getting in and out of a blind, or retrieving birds.....it gets heavy.

I tried my friend's SP-10 and I couldn't even shoulder it....hahaha....to heavy and long. But I was 17 at the time.

Also I shoot a Benelli SBE II with Comfortech and the recoil is fine. It's the softest shooting shotgun I've ever had. Ask anyone who owns one. There great.

When walking all day pheasant hunting and going thru a lot of shells, it's still LIGHT and LOW RECOIL.

It's also the only gun I've shot with 3 1/2 shells that didn't kick a ton.*

:sniper:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

This turned into a 10 vs 12 ga. argumaent real quick, Wingmaster55
wanted advice on a 10ga not wheter it was better than the 12 or not, 
Wingmaster55, if you're looking for a good 10ga. go with the BPS from browning, it's tough, reliable,affordable, and most of my hunting buddies shoot them without problems.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I own a BPS 10 and a Gold 10 with slings I'm always carring gear into the fields so I need as many free hands as poss. They are heavy guns I won't argue that, but thats the price for power! Try a BPS before you buy, cycle a few rounds thru it quickly they have a long action and guys with shorter arms my feel this. Buy used if possible as these guns were built to last and it's a hell of alot easier to sit in the rain with a used gun than one you just took out of the box
good luck with whatever you get


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

usmarine0352 said:


> *Why a 10 gauge???
> 
> Have u thought about 12 gauge with 3 1/2 in. shells???
> 
> Go pick up a 10 gauge at a gun store and walk around with it.....it's heavy..... Try being in the field with one all day. Or practice shooting from a layout blind or pit with it.*


Um...because 10 guage patters better than 12 guage anything. That and last time I checked most waterfoul hunters dont walk around too much. :wink:

*Back on topic*

Go with the browning, especialy if you want an auto loader. Better auto loaders have not been made for 60 years and those were made by Browning also; well, FN Herstal technicaly but you get the idea.


----------



## nrd739 (Mar 23, 2005)

One winter day i was lookin thru the federal catalog and noticed that the 10 & 12 3 1/2" had the same load (shot and powder) so i called them and talked to one of there technical guys. As i remember it the only difference was in the amount of buffering used - 10 had more buffering?????????????????


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

i discussed this with a gunsmith and others. I have a 10 bps. I also have a couple 12 gauges. There is no question the 10 has more killing power. No 12 g. shell has the same. The gunsmith said that it was because of a better pattern. Has bigger bore so less choke squeeze. More pellets. I also discussed this with dealers in my area and they said same. A 12 g 3 1/2 shell isn't the same as a 10g 3 1/2. How can it be?
But you are also right...they are heavy and shells aren't cheap. I shoot mine a lot because it fits me well. I'm a larger fella.
Just what i think and was told.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

Another vote for the SP10.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I shot an Ithaca Mag 10 for many years, basically wore it out. Then I got an SP-10. One day it jammed up on me and I got so ticked I went and bought a 3.5 inch BPS. I like it and shot it for about 4 years without going back to the 10 ga. Thought it did ok. Then, I went back to the SP-10 one day just for kicks. No comparison. The 10 ga. has WAY more killing power and range. By the way, I use a patternmaster in both on geese.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

usmarine0352 said:


> *Why a 10 gauge???
> 
> Have u thought about 12 gauge with 3 1/2 in. shells???
> 
> Go pick up a 10 gauge at a gun store and walk around with it.....it's heavy..... Try being in the field with one all day. Or practice shooting from a layout blind or pit with it.*


 Couldn't of said it better myself :beer:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

These guns are for goose hunting, not upland. haha. The weight is actually kind of an advantage. No kick and great follow-through. I'm the original 98 lb. weakling and I have no problem at all.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, like I said swinging them around while laying down is harder then when your standing. Like when your in a layout blind. I'm 5'3" and I have short arms. When I tried a SP-10 I was like 14 yrs old. So I was probably about 80 lbs. So I guess it seemed bigger then it was.

You'd be suprised how much you carry a gun around, from the blind to the dekes, from the blind to get a cripple, all around. It gets heavy.

Most 12's can do what a 10 can. And a lot lighter too. But different strokes for different folks.

:sniper:


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

usmarine0352 said:


> Most 12's can do what a 10 can. And a lot lighter too.


no 12 can do what a ten can. u can load a 10 down to a 12, but u just cant load a 12 up to 10. its the same as trying to make a 20 do the same as a 12. u can force a 12 to try to do the job of a 10, but it simply wont do it as well as a 10. we can argue this till we turn blue, but the 10 will win, every time, as long as we are talkin about pure fire power. the 12 will do a better job of compromising for other areas, but that is mostly because there just isnt a 2 3/4 or 3" shell for a 10 on the shelf. i make my own and use my 10 for most everything. no recoil, and wonderful pattern control compared to any of my 12's. and the added weight, which really isnt much more than a 3 1/2" 12ga, just dissapears after a while. u get used to it.

if u want to reload and have fun with it, the 10 is a true hunters gun. if u want to buy a box of "whatever" shells on the way home from work, and dont have the time or patience for the reloading, get a 12 gauge. there is a much better selection of shells for it. just make sure to get a gas operated semi auto, and a good recoil pad...... they bite.... :wink:


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

You are right. What I should have been more specific is: most hunting situations can be handled with a 12 gauge as well as a 10 gauge.

:sniper:


----------

